# [nxclient]"libpng12.so.0" cannot open.. {SOLUCIONADO}

## upszot

hola...

 estoy teniendo problemas para ejecutar "nxclient" (no me lo abre)... al ejecutarlo dede consola me tira el siguiente cartel...

```
upszot@M1530 ~ $ nxclient 

./nxclient: error while loading shared libraries: libpng12.so.0: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory

upszot@M1530 ~ $ sudo revdep-rebuild --library libpng12.so.0         

 * Configuring search environment for revdep-rebuild

 * Checking reverse dependencies

 * Packages containing binaries and libraries using libpng12.so.0

 * will be emerged.

 * Collecting system binaries and libraries

 * Generated new 1_files.rr

 * Checking dynamic linking 

[ 100% ]                 

 * There are no dynamic links to libpng12.so.0... All done. 

upszot@M1530 ~ $ 

```

pero como veran "revdep-rebuild" no me lo arregla y tambien intente con "sudo lafilefixer --justfixit" pero sigo en la misma..

el archivo esta... 

```
upszot@M1530 ~ $ ls -l /usr/lib |grep libpng12      

lrwxrwxrwx  1 root root       13 Jul 22  2010 libpng12.so -> libpng12.so.0

upszot@M1530 ~ $ 

```

alguna idea de como se soluciona esto?

saludos

----------

## quilosaq

Es posible que estés mirando en /lib ( -> /lib64) y la aplicación esté buscando el archivo en /lib32. Si es así tendrás que emerger emul-linux-x86-baselibs.

----------

## upszot

 *quilosaq wrote:*   

> Es posible que estés mirando en /lib ( -> /lib64) y la aplicación esté buscando el archivo en /lib32. Si es así tendrás que emerger emul-linux-x86-baselibs.

 

NO, si bien mi procesador es un core 2 duo, mi sistema esta en 32bit...

```
M1530 upszot # emerge --info

Portage 2.1.9.46 (default/linux/x86/10.0, gcc-4.4.5, libc-0-r0, 2.6.38-gentoo-r3 i686)

=================================================================

System uname: Linux-2.6.38-gentoo-r3-i686-Intel-R-_Core-TM-2_Duo_CPU_T8300_@_2.40GHz-with-gentoo-2.0.1

Timestamp of tree: Thu, 05 May 2011 13:15:01 +0000

app-shells/bash:     4.1_p9

dev-java/java-config: 2.1.11-r3

dev-lang/python:     2.6.6-r2, 2.7.1-r1, 3.1.3-r1

dev-util/cmake:      2.8.1-r2

sys-apps/baselayout: 2.0.1

sys-apps/openrc:     0.8.2-r1

sys-apps/sandbox:    2.5

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.65-r1

sys-devel/automake:  1.7.9-r1, 1.8.5-r3, 1.9.6-r3, 1.10.3, 1.11.1

sys-devel/binutils:  2.20.1-r1

sys-devel/gcc:       4.4.5, 4.5.2

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.4.1-r1

sys-devel/libtool:   2.4-r1

sys-devel/make:      3.81-r2

sys-kernel/linux-headers: 2.6.36.1

sys-libs/glibc:      2.11.3

virtual/os-headers:  0

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="x86"

ACCEPT_LICENSE="* -@EULA PUEL dlj-1.1 skype-eula AdobeFlash-10.1 googleearth"

CBUILD="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-O2 -march=i686 -pipe"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/share/config /usr/share/gnupg/qualified.txt"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/env.d /etc/env.d/java/ /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/gentoo-release /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/sandbox.d /etc/terminfo"

CXXFLAGS="-O2 -march=i686 -pipe"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="assume-digests binpkg-logs distlocks fixlafiles fixpackages news parallel-fetch protect-owned sandbox sfperms strict unknown-features-warn unmerge-logs unmerge-orphans userfetch"

FFLAGS=""

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://gentoo.localhost.net.ar/"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1 -Wl,--as-needed"

LINGUAS="es en"

MAKEOPTS="-j3"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT="/"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS="--exclude-from=/etc/portage/rsync_excludes"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/usr/local/portage/overlay-local"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.samerica.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="X accessibility acl acpi alsa berkdb bzip2 cli cracklib crypt cups cxx dri dvd etc fortran gdbm gif glib gnome gpm iconv java jpeg jpeg2k kde latin1 logrotate modules mp3 mpeg mudflap mysql ncurses nls nptl nptlonly opengl openmp pam pcre perl png pppd pulseaudio python qt3support readline samba session ssh ssl sysfs tcpd tiff unicode wifi win32codecs x86 xorg xvid zlib" ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1 emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3 trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mmap_emul mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" APACHE2_MODULES="actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache cgi cgid dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" CAMERAS="ptp2" COLLECTD_PLUGINS="df interface irq load memory rrdtool swap syslog" ELIBC="glibc" GPSD_PROTOCOLS="ashtech aivdm earthmate evermore fv18 garmin garmintxt gpsclock itrax mtk3301 nmea ntrip navcom oceanserver oldstyle oncore rtcm104v2 rtcm104v3 sirf superstar2 timing tsip tripmate tnt ubx" INPUT_DEVICES="evdev keyboard mouse synaptics" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LINGUAS="es en" PHP_TARGETS="php5-3" RUBY_TARGETS="ruby18" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="vga vesa" XTABLES_ADDONS="quota2 psd pknock lscan length2 ipv4options ipset ipp2p iface geoip fuzzy condition tee tarpit sysrq steal rawnat logmark ipmark dhcpmac delude chaos account" 

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, INSTALL_MASK, LANG, LC_ALL, PORTAGE_BUNZIP2_COMMAND, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS

```

----------

## quilosaq

Mira que dependencias tiene el ejecutable:

```
ldd ruta_hasta_el_archivo/nxclient
```

----------

## upszot

 *quilosaq wrote:*   

> Mira que dependencias tiene el ejecutable:
> 
> ```
> ldd ruta_hasta_el_archivo/nxclient
> ```
> ...

  no le gusta...

```
upszot@M1530 ~ $ equery  list -i |grep nxclient

net-misc/nxclient-3.4.0.7-r1

upszot@M1530 ~ $ equery depends net-misc/nxclient-3.4.0.7-r1

[ Searching for packages depending on net-misc/nxclient-3.4.0.7-r1... ]

net-misc/nxserver-freenx-0.7.3_p104-r5 (nxclient? net-misc/nxclient)

upszot@M1530 ~ $ whereis nxclient

nxclient: /usr/bin/nxclient

upszot@M1530 ~ $ ldd

ldd       lddlibc4  lddtree   

upszot@M1530 ~ $ man ldd

upszot@M1530 ~ $ ldd /usr/bin/nxclient

        not a dynamic executable

upszot@M1530 ~ $
```

Edit:

interesante... encontre nxclient en otra ubicacion...

```
upszot@M1530 ~ $ ldd /usr/NX/bin/nxclient 

        linux-gate.so.1 =>  (0xb78dd000)

        libXext.so.6 => /usr/lib/libXext.so.6 (0xb78a3000)

        libX11.so.6 => /usr/lib/libX11.so.6 (0xb7783000)

        libpthread.so.0 => /lib/libpthread.so.0 (0xb776a000)

        libpng12.so.0 => not found

        libXrender.so.1 => /usr/lib/libXrender.so.1 (0xb775f000)

        libXft.so.2 => /usr/lib/libXft.so.2 (0xb774b000)

        libfreetype.so.6 => /usr/lib/libfreetype.so.6 (0xb76c4000)

        libfontconfig.so.1 => /usr/lib/libfontconfig.so.1 (0xb7694000)

        libz.so.1 => /lib/libz.so.1 (0xb767f000)

        libstdc++.so.6 => /usr/lib/gcc/i686-pc-linux-gnu/4.4.5/libstdc++.so.6 (0xb758a000)

        libm.so.6 => /lib/libm.so.6 (0xb7564000)

        libgcc_s.so.1 => /usr/lib/gcc/i686-pc-linux-gnu/4.4.5/libgcc_s.so.1 (0xb7546000)

        libc.so.6 => /lib/libc.so.6 (0xb73ff000)

        libdl.so.2 => /lib/libdl.so.2 (0xb73fb000)

        libxcb.so.1 => /usr/lib/libxcb.so.1 (0xb73df000)

        /lib/ld-linux.so.2 (0xb78de000)

        libXau.so.6 => /usr/lib/libXau.so.6 (0xb73db000)

        libXdmcp.so.6 => /usr/lib/libXdmcp.so.6 (0xb73d5000)

        libexpat.so.1 => /usr/lib/libexpat.so.1 (0xb73ae000)

upszot@M1530 ~ $ ls -l /usr/NX/bin/nxclient 

-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root 5966364 Dec 28 05:40 /usr/NX/bin/nxclient

upszot@M1530 ~ $ ls -l /usr/bin/nxclient    

-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root 237 Dec 28 05:40 /usr/bin/nxclient

upszot@M1530 ~ $
```

y este si me tira la data q pediste... no se pq esta en /usr/bin tambien... (yo no lo puse ahi...)

saludos

----------

## quilosaq

Prueba a ejecutar el nxclient "bueno" llamándolo con toda la ruta: 

```
/usr/bin/nxclient
```

Comprueba que no tengas la ruta /usr/NX/bin en tu variable PATH: 

```
echo $PATH
```

----------

## upszot

 *quilosaq wrote:*   

> Prueba a ejecutar el nxclient "bueno" llamándolo con toda la ruta: 
> 
> ```
> /usr/bin/nxclient
> ```
> ...

 

me estoy dando cuenta que tengo roto el enlase..

```
M1530 upszot # ll /usr/lib/libpng12.so 

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 13 Jul 22  2010 /usr/lib/libpng12.so -> libpng12.so.0

```

 si hago eso lo veo titilando...

aca esta las pruebas...

```
M1530 lib # echo $PATH

/sbin:/bin:/usr/sbin:/usr/bin

M1530 lib # /usr/bin/nxclient 

./nxclient: error while loading shared libraries: libpng12.so.0: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory

M1530 lib # /usr/NX/bin/nxclient 

/usr/NX/bin/nxclient: error while loading shared libraries: libpng12.so.0: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory

M1530 lib # ls -l /usr/NX/lib/

total 1000

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root     17 Dec 28 05:40 libXcomp.so -> libXcomp.so.3.4.0

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root     17 Dec 28 05:40 libXcomp.so.3 -> libXcomp.so.3.4.0

-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root 936336 Dec 28 05:40 libXcomp.so.3.4.0

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root     19 Dec 28 05:40 libXcompsh.so -> libXcompsh.so.3.4.0

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root     19 Dec 28 05:40 libXcompsh.so.3 -> libXcompsh.so.3.4.0

-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root  76736 Dec 28 05:40 libXcompsh.so.3.4.0

M1530 lib # 
```

 chusmiando un poco en un ubuntu... 

```
upszot@Mercedes ~ $ ls -l /usr/NX/lib/

total 2512

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root      18 2010-12-02 04:11 libcrypto.so -> libcrypto.so.0.9.8

-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root 1092172 2010-03-03 10:24 libcrypto.so.0.9.8

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root      17 2010-12-02 04:11 libjpeg.so -> libjpeg.so.62.0.0

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root      17 2010-12-02 04:11 libjpeg.so.62 -> libjpeg.so.62.0.0

-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root  126672 2010-03-03 10:24 libjpeg.so.62.0.0

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root      13 2010-12-02 04:11 libpng12.so -> libpng12.so.0

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root      19 2010-12-02 04:11 libpng12.so.0 -> libpng12.so.0.1.2.8

-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root  238336 2010-03-03 10:24 libpng12.so.0.1.2.8

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root      19 2010-12-02 04:11 libXcompsh.so -> libXcompsh.so.3.4.0

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root      19 2010-12-02 04:11 libXcompsh.so.3 -> libXcompsh.so.3.4.0

-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root   76736 2010-03-03 10:24 libXcompsh.so.3.4.0

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root      17 2010-12-02 04:11 libXcomp.so -> libXcomp.so.3.4.0

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root      17 2010-12-02 04:11 libXcomp.so.3 -> libXcomp.so.3.4.0

-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root  936336 2010-03-03 10:24 libXcomp.so.3.4.0

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root      13 2010-12-02 04:11 libz.so -> libz.so.1.2.3

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root      13 2010-12-02 04:11 libz.so.1 -> libz.so.1.2.3

-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root   69484 2010-03-03 10:24 libz.so.1.2.3

upszot@Mercedes ~ $ ls -l /usr/lib/ |grep libpng12

upszot@Mercedes ~ $ 
```

eso hace que me de la impresion de que poniendo un link en /usr/NX/lib/ apuntando a la libreria de /usr/lib se solucionaria el problema....

 aunque ahora me quedo pensando en que pasa con el enlase roto de /usr/lib ???

Edit: acabo de reemerger nxclient, pero los problemas persisten... http://pastebin.com/6UF2zkhk

saludos

----------

## quilosaq

Puede que un 

```
# ldconfig
```

 lo arregle.

----------

## upszot

 *quilosaq wrote:*   

> Puede que un 
> 
> ```
> # ldconfig
> ```
> ...

 

sigue igual...

```
M1530 upszot # ldconfig   

M1530 upszot # ls -l /usr/lib/libp

Display all 204 possibilities? (y or n)

M1530 upszot # ls -l /usr/lib/libpng*

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root     11 May  5 23:37 /usr/lib/libpng.so -> libpng14.so

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root     13 Jul 22  2010 /usr/lib/libpng12.so -> libpng12.so.0

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root     18 May  5 23:37 /usr/lib/libpng14.so -> libpng14.so.14.7.0

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root     18 May  5 23:37 /usr/lib/libpng14.so.14 -> libpng14.so.14.7.0

-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root 157288 May  5 23:37 /usr/lib/libpng14.so.14.7.0

M1530 upszot #
```

 aca no se ve... pero titila =(

se me ocurre reemerger libpng (recien lo hice) pero me reemerge solo la version 1.4.7 ...

```
M1530 upszot # equery list -i |grep libpng

media-libs/libpng-1.2.44

media-libs/libpng-1.4.7

M1530 upszot # emerge -av media-libs/libpng-1.2.44

!!! 'media-libs/libpng-1.2.44' is not a valid package atom.

!!! Please check ebuild(5) for full details.

M1530 upszot # emerge -p libpng

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild   R   ] media-libs/libpng-1.4.7  USE="apng -static-libs" 0 kB

M1530 upszot #
```

 tenes idea de como decirle que reemerga la 1.2.44 ??

Edit: ya le encontre la vuelta... lo estoy haciendo asi... 

```
emerge --oneshot =media-libs/libpng-1.2.44 
```

me parece que con "oneshot" no me va a traer problemas pq ya esta registrado en mi arbol... (no me acuerdo mucho que hacia ese parametro)

----------

## upszot

buenisimo... problema solucionado... XD

despues de reemergeer la version 1.2 de libpng como dije en el post de arriba (emerge --oneshot =media-libs/libpng-1.2.44)

 me aparecio el link bien...

```
M1530 upszot # ls -l /usr/lib/libpng*

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root     11 May  5 23:37 /usr/lib/libpng.so -> libpng14.so

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root     13 Jul 22  2010 /usr/lib/libpng12.so -> libpng12.so.0

-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root 145108 May  5 23:51 /usr/lib/libpng12.so.0

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root     18 May  5 23:37 /usr/lib/libpng14.so -> libpng14.so.14.7.0

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root     18 May  5 23:37 /usr/lib/libpng14.so.14 -> libpng14.so.14.7.0

-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root 157288 May  5 23:37 /usr/lib/libpng14.so.14.7.0

M1530 upszot # 

```

Gracias por la mano

----------

## quilosaq

Claro.

```
# emerge -v =libpng-1.2.44
```

----------

## quilosaq

Al emerger con el parámetro --oneshot no se registra en el archivo world y como no es dependencia de ningún paquete, en el próximo emerge --clean creo que te lo eliminará.

----------

## upszot

 *quilosaq wrote:*   

> Al emerger con el parámetro --oneshot no se registra en el archivo world y como no es dependencia de ningún paquete, en el próximo emerge --clean creo que te lo eliminará.

 

al world lo tengo asi... 

```
M1530 upszot # egrep libpng /var/lib/portage/world

media-libs/libpng

M1530 upszot # 
```

por lo que vi en el world no se cargan las versiones... no se como actuara ante un  "emerge --clean " cuando hay varios slots de un paquete...

saludos

PD: no soy de emerger con -1  y por lo que habia visto con equery el paquete estaba instalado, por eso al saber que estaba en el world lo emergi asi...

  pero bueno la solucion correcta (o mas limpia) hubiera sido "emerge -v =libpng-1.2.44" como bien vos dijiste arriba

----------

